# Off cycle, supps



## Blackbird (Oct 13, 2005)

I'm planning my off cycle ,trying to have a baby, diet and supp plan.  I'm going to try to keep the calories up and add creatine.  It should look something like this.
10g creatine ed
3-5kcalories ed
900 cal/50gprot. preworkout shake
isolate shake post workout.
I may even take those no2 tabs that I've had lying around, for the psychological factor.  Can anyone suggest anything else?  Are there any new products out there?


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 13, 2005)

maybe trib and zma. posibbly may get natural test up alitle.


----------



## Little Man (Oct 13, 2005)

get some tribex.. the big blue pills like 40$ at hihealth im sure cheaper on the net


----------



## Blackbird (Oct 13, 2005)

will tribex lower sperm count.  It sounds like a designer ps or ph.


----------



## Little Man (Oct 13, 2005)

not sure ... its ingredient is just high dose of tribulus. 3000mg day it should raise test levels in ur body so i would think it would raise sperm count


----------



## Blackbird (Oct 13, 2005)

I just did a search, says it's an herb, or herb derivitive.  Thanks


----------



## Little Man (Oct 13, 2005)

yep its a plant.. lol


----------



## TexasCreed (Oct 13, 2005)

tribulus, long jack folia and hell forgot the last one.  tee, heavy you know what im talking about.


----------



## Jaysonl1424 (Oct 14, 2005)

tribex is overpriced......... goo for Just Tribulus  and get some Tongkat Ali


----------



## BIGSARGE (Oct 14, 2005)

Off Cycle? Dont Speak Of Such Things


----------



## healthfreak (Oct 14, 2005)

why not just take a shit load of celltech. LOL. jk


----------



## Little Man (Oct 14, 2005)

i am still kickin at 152 so i have only lost 5 lbswater weight


----------



## wolfyEVH (Oct 14, 2005)

BIGSARGE said:
			
		

> Off Cycle? Dont Speak Of Such Things



HAHAHAHA!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Andrew (Oct 20, 2005)

Blackbird said:
			
		

> I'm planning my off cycle ,trying to have a baby, diet and supp plan.  I'm going to try to keep the calories up and add creatine.  It should look something like this.
> 10g creatine ed
> 3-5kcalories ed
> 900 cal/50gprot. preworkout shake
> ...



I like what you've got on the list, except I don't know if the No2 works or not.  I would add:

tribulus 2x day, for your test levels
glutamine with each meal and on an empty stomach before going to bed
Also on an empty stomach before bed take niacin & gaba or some HGH promoting formula, to stimulate HGH production while you sleep


----------

